# Why is this guy "rare"?



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why this guy is "rare"? what about the mask is rare? Or is the seller just trying to make extra money? He looks a lot like my guy, Wally, same exact everything (only Wally's tail is a little more mangled :-? ) Same weird eyes even!

oops, link might help! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1266294601


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

I must be his color, he's the first all white betta I've seen. Most are a yellowy or pinkish color.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't see anything "rare" about him.. In fact I think his anal fin is a little long and his eye doesn't look right. I would NOT pay $35 for this fish.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

My guy has the same weird eyes... it's like he has some skin around it. i've seen it on several opaque betta pictures... it's why I named my guy waldorf (old man from the muppets)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The aquabid guy looks a lot worse than your Waldorf though.. his eye looks very cloudy.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

oh... yeah, i didn't notice that I guess. i thought you were just talking about the weird skin. I guess that guy's eyes are a bit cloudy! i hope for the fish's sake that it was just a smudge on the tank though!


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I see tons of bettas that color. Each one say rare, but really they are getting pretty common.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a very pretty fish but his eye does look nasty. Poor little guy.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

The "rare" would come from it being all white with a mask (like said above all white isn't all that common) but it's really more of a marketing thing. They aren't very "rare" but you don't see them on sale everyday and to a lot of people who haven't seen a betta outside of petco they wouldn't know.


I think I'd pay $35 for it, but only if that included shipping. Add another $40 onto the $35 and there is no way.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I am not going to buy it actually. I was just browsing through AB and saw that one. I have one almost just like it (the picture that I posted above) and I did actually get him at Petco (totally random awesome find!!!). I was just wondering if my guy that I found at petco was "rare" like the one on AB. I only paid $14 dollars for my guy!!

Here's my guy, Wally, again. I think he was a SDT when I got him, but has grow into a HM maybe?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

So HM's and Deltas cost over $10.00 at Petsmart? Wow, it's worth it but it's still a bit of sticker shock. =/

Your fish is Beautiful! <3


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah... i think delta and HMs are both over $10 at petco? CTs are 7.49, I think, something like that. i was shocked at the price when I saw this guy... so used to the VTs @ $3.99 but he was so pretty and different that I couldn't resist :-/ And now i don't feel quite so bad seeing how much similar ones cost on AB( PLUS shipping!!!!)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Your guy looks like a DT to me.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> So HM's and Deltas cost over $10.00 at Petsmart? Wow, it's worth it but it's still a bit of sticker shock. =/
> 
> Your fish is Beautiful! <3


I paid 15 bucks for my Halfmoon.  Just COULDN'T resist him. But I got my other HM for delta price. Hehehe (7.49!!!!)


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah, he might be still. this is him now (About 1.5 months later). His tail has grown a lot. He is not flaring in this pic, but when he does flare now he is soooo close to HM if not HM


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think he's a HM, or at least will grow into one.... he is SO close!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Waldorf - that's freakin hilarious!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

@ Romad - finally someone appreciates it!!! i love those old guys!


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have to say thats probably one of if not the best looking betta I've seen from a petco.


It doesn't look halfmoon to me, but close and a amazing looking fish/find either way.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> So HM's and Deltas cost over $10.00 at Petsmart? Wow, it's worth it but it's still a bit of sticker shock. =/
> 
> Your fish is Beautiful! <3


Just got my guy stewie a few weeks ago from petsmart. They were having a sale so I couldnt help myself. I didnt know until i looked at the receipt he cost me 2.99 . Guess they were trying to move inventory?


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

A HM by my standards is 180 degrees even when resting. Your guy isn't a halfmoon, but a SDT. 

Very lucky find though.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice fish!
I saw a pale halfmoon for $16 at Pet World.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Noko said:


> A HM by my standards is 180 degrees even when resting. Your guy isn't a halfmoon, but a SDT.
> 
> Very lucky find though.


I don't think I've ever heard of that. My rosetail is not 180* resting but is about 182* flaring. A HM is a HM when it's flaring

I just saw 3 PKs with the same coloring but one had a bad (cloudy, popped out) eye, one had a back deformity, and one had holes in his fins. Then there was one like that but with bits of red on him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm my guess is to much inbreeding.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Probably


----------

